# Artpop!



## Mime454 (Aug 10, 2013)

Anyone besides me and Agent A excited for Artpop from Lady Gaga?

I don't like much pop music, but I think that Lady Gaga is unique in the genre because she actually has talent. Plus, it's a good tempo for my cardio routine.

I really only listen to classical music (Bach, Mozart et. c) and Lady Gaga. Music isn't a big part of my life tbh.

Applause, the first single from Artpop comes out 8-19. I have to go back to school on that day too.

Cue judging of my eccentric musical tastes.


----------



## wuwu (Aug 10, 2013)

i am!


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 10, 2013)

A new album to go with the new look? I hope the album isn't as hideous as her new look. I knew a beast was lurking under all that facade. Doesn't she know her eyebrows should have gone dark? I guess it's just her edgy-ness at work. :lol:


----------



## agent A (Aug 10, 2013)

cant wait so excited!! im gonna buy the first song at midnight on the 19th then i will offer a sacrifice to the mother monster!!!


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 10, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> A new album to go with the new look? I hope the album isn't as hideous as her new look. I knew a beast was lurking under all that facade. Doesn't she know her eyebrows should have gone dark? I guess it's just her edgy-ness at work. :lol:


Yeah, that ain't pretty.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah i'm excited!!

I can't wait for the new album!


----------



## OctoberRainne (Aug 10, 2013)

I hadn't seen her eyebrows like that i've seen her brown hair tho,we will buy and learn this CD like all the rest


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 10, 2013)

She still scares me.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 11, 2013)

This part of Applause that leaked kinda sucks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcKDeemQPe0


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 12, 2013)

Gaga released the first single, Applause, early today. I didn't really like it. Too noisy and overproduced for my taste. I can't even make out what she's saying in the chorus.

I hope the rest of the album is better.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 12, 2013)

Here's the song.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n2MZvuRWtPc

Edit: I played the song really loud through expensive headphones and got more out of it. I've never heard a song that I didn't like through speakers but did through good headphones. Gaga did say to use good equipment to play it.

Still not my favorite song of hers.


----------



## wuwu (Aug 12, 2013)

yea, im not a big fan of Applause. maybe it takes a few listens...


----------



## agent A (Aug 12, 2013)

i kinda like it but i wanna know the lyrics


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 12, 2013)

It's not on iTunes yet. I kinda like it, it's not bad

Edit: I listened to it enough times to like it :lol:


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 12, 2013)

Lyrics.

http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/lady-gaga/articles/218464/title/applause-lyrics

I'm liking it more as I listen to it more, but it's never going to be a favorite of mine.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 12, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> Here's the song.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n2MZvuRWtPc
> 
> ...


eh. Not my favorite either.


----------



## agent A (Aug 13, 2013)

i bought the song today


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 14, 2013)

Me too. I just want it to overtake Roar already.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 19, 2013)

Music vid came out today! It's really creative and interesting. I like it


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 1, 2013)

She's about to do 7 new songs live for the iTunes festival right now. Can't wait!


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 1, 2013)

Wish it had sound


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 1, 2013)

It works perfectly on my Apple TV. Really impressed with the quality of the stream here.


----------



## agent A (Sep 1, 2013)

any internet links?


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 1, 2013)

I think it's over now. You should have watched live.


----------



## wuwu (Sep 3, 2013)

all of her performances at ITunes festival on here, enjoy!

http://thatgrapejuice.net/2013/09/watch-lady-gaga-live-2013-itunes-festival-full-set/#more-119553


----------



## agent A (Sep 4, 2013)

my mom walked in on me watchin the festival and thought i was watching porn :lol:


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 5, 2013)

agent A said:


> my mom walked in on me watchin the festival and thought i was watching porn :lol:


Then she must have been truly horrified when you told her you were watching Gaga.


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 2, 2013)

download link It leaked!

I like Gypsy the best!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't stop listening to Mary Jane Holland and G.U.Y


----------

